# Opinions on this theory



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

*******************************************
“OK, let me try to explain this again. I have done so many times on this board and others. 
The ultimate long casting rod would not bend at all. IT would be perfectly straight and stiff! LOL! But true. 
The rod bends so that the energy necessary to propel your sinker can be spread out over a longer period of time. If it was not spread over time you would use up most of your energy trying to accelerate the sinker very early in the cast, and you would have a flat acceleration curve. THAT is why only the strongest among us can cast with a very stiff rod. IT is a human engineering problem. We have adapted bendy sticks to make up for our genetic shortcomings. 
As you go thru the casting arc the rod is 'absorbing'(loading as some say) energy over a period of time as you accelerate the sinker. The rod will absorb energy to a point(some folks like to call this the point at which the rod is locked, though it will actually never lock.) At this point you have accelerated the lead to a point that the more energy you put into the rod, the more is transmitted to the sinker. It is easier to accelerate at the end of the cast and transmit energy to the sinker because you and the sinker and the rod have momentum. At this point the energy you put in is getting closer to being equal to the energy transmitted to the sinker. 
Now the release. The second you take your thumb/finger off the line, you have stopped transmitting energy to the sinker. There is no longer any energy being transmitted to the sinker because the line is not attached firmly to the rod. It is attached to a spinning spool or being peeled of a stationary spool(spinning reel.) The only thing that can happen to the sinker from the time you let go, until it hits earth, is the sinker slows down(negative acceleration from air and gravity and the line pulling back on the sinker.) 
Remember what I said before about what point in time the sinker is released. The rod is fully loaded when you let go of the line and the sinker takes off into space WHILE the rod is still bent. All that "stored energy" in the rod is instantly released because there is no longer any force acting to bend it. BUT WAIT! THE SINKER IS ALREADY GONE. SO HOW CAN THE ROD GIVE THE SINKER ALL THE STORED ENERGY??? Simple, it doesn't! The rod just uses that energy to straighten itself out and it stays that way for the next cast. “
*******************************************


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

why ask an opion when you have all the answers?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i am impressed. but is he right?

ralph


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

BobN,

IMHO, that explanation is not close to being correct.

The rod needs to store and release energy to be efficient, it is not just a lever.

If the curvature of the rod is just used as mechanical advantage, then why not have rod with a curve set in it, with little to no flex?
Try it, you will lose distance.
Because it does not work the way the description indicates.

The rod that generates the most distance for most casters consistently is the one that is the stiffest that can be bent consistently and controllably.
And in many instances it is stiff enough to cause stress and injury to the caster if used very often.
The timing is unforgiving and casting just is not enjoyable.

Much better to use a rod that can be "Worked" than to attempt to do all the work yourself.
Scores of casters have proven this to themselves, myself included.

The rod is not fully loaded at the point of release, substantial recovery has already taken place with a properly executed cast at the time of release.
When you hit a cast correctly, you can actually feel the rod transfer the energy into the sinker.

Best regards and Happy New Year,

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I agree with Blaine.... Lever vrs Spring, tried both (AAA breakaway - zziplex), I'll take the spring.

Tommy


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Bob N 
Where did you get this info from? It makes very little sense.Try casting a Breakaway AAA rod and then a Zziplex HST.I think you may change your mind.
Blaine I agree with you 100%
Bob S


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

Pulled it from another board


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

sounds like a TomF theory to me, not you little bro.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Charlie
You are right.Look on Breakaway board.
bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Absolutely not my theory. I see it pretty often in practice. If you can't bend it, you just won't get the distance.

Tommy


----------

